# liquid feed



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

i was wondering...

are liquid attractants such as c'mere deer and other pruducts illegal to use?

since u are spraying them on plants or stumps that deer will eat off of anyways?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I have to say yes they are. Being they are placed out by the hunter, for the aid of taking deer.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

yes...anything that concentrates deer to one individual area...besides, that is a gimmick...you dont need it to kill deer. Save your money.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

srconnell22 said:


> yes...anything that concentrates deer to one individual area...besides, that is a gimmick...you dont need it to kill deer. Save your money.


 
Yes save your money and buy some calls.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

well if its for the attracting reason of deer... then what about scent?
y is it still legal?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

monczunski said:


> well if its for the attracting reason of deer... then what about scent?
> y is it still legal?


 
Cover Scents are used in a different fashion.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

dont get me wrong. im not trying to start any arguments or anything like that. i just want to increase my knowlege.

correct me if im wrong. but is'nt cwd transmitted my saliva from the deer that has CWD to another deer without it the cause of CWD expansion?

if so...

we are using estrus scents and such on the ground to atract deer and we all know in order for a deer to smell that trail, they have to have there nose down in it to smell it.

and this could cause transmission of saliva. even though it seems un likely.... it can happen.

so y can we use scents and not baiting products?


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I did not read anywhere in the ban that scents that are used on a rag, sprayed, or otherwise used in the air are included. I do not remember anything about mock scrapes either. These are not food items of any kind that are put out for feeding. If in doubt call the local DNR service center. Better safe than sorry. The fines and jail time are nothing to sneeze at. If you get a definitive answer, please post it. Thank you.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=248350

There is a link to the actual ban order.


----------



## hookedonhunting (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm thinking products like c'mere deer are covered under this:

"bait" means a substance composed of grains, minerals, salt, fruits, vegetables, hay, or any other food materials, whether natural or manufactured, which may lure, entice or attract deer.

manufactured. . . . . any other food materials. . . lure, attract. . etc.


----------



## DvisonKingQuad (Feb 17, 2008)

I prefer carrots. Kent county is a long way from where I am hunting....


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

bigcountrysg said:


> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=248350
> 
> There is a link to the actual ban order.


From that link, is it saying that recreational feeding is still allowed?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

answerguy8 said:


> From that link, is it saying that recreational feeding is still allowed?




This link will tell you that recreational feeding is also BANNED.......in the LP.


http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Baiting-FAQ_247215_7.pdf


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

wally-eye said:


> This link will tell you that recreational feeding is also BANNED.......in the LP.
> 
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Baiting-FAQ_247215_7.pdf


Thanks for that link. But in that link I found the loophole we've all been looking for!!! We can still bait in the LP, as long as we use dead fish. :lol:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

answerguy8 said:


> Thanks for that link. But in that link I found the loophole we've all been looking for!!! We can still bait in the LP, as long as we use dead fish. :lol:





Don't laugh too loud because I seen a picture in one sporting magazine of a deer walking down the beach eating dead alewives...........true story...this was a few years back but they watched the deer eat a lot of them........I'm sure others remember seeing that picture/article.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

wally-eye said:


> Don't laugh too loud because I seen a picture in one sporting magazine of a deer walking down the beach eating dead alewives...........true story...this was a few years back but they watched the deer eat a lot of them........I'm sure others remember seeing that picture/article.


I saw that on tv years ago.


----------

